# Procedure code for cautery??



## MsMaddy (May 12, 2010)

Need procedure code for "nasal cautery with silver nitrite" for nose bleed. 

Thank you in advance
msmaddy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 12, 2010)

See if the series 30901-30905 fit your scenario-


----------

